# My puppy keep nibbling himself?!



## 00BabyBunny00 (Jan 2, 2009)

Puppy like chewing... i know that but it seems like whenever I tell him not to nibble me, he'll start nibbling himself!! Is this normal? should i be worried that he might hurt himself?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Give him something appropriate to nibble on instead of you or himself. That should help!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Is he nibbling like he is chasing fleas? Rex, used to do that to me, and it was his way of wanting to play, and telling me he loved me. I had to keep toys on hand, because, man, sometimes it hurt!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

My puppy is constantly chewing on either someone, something, or himself. It is totally normal. Just give him a tasty rawhide or a kong filled with frozen peanut butter. They'll learn pretty quickly that that rawhide or kong is much better tasting!


----------



## 00BabyBunny00 (Jan 2, 2009)

he's go lots of chew toys. Small kong and medium kong stuff with cheese, a "grass" ball which I covered with peanut butter. But he doesn't even touch them. The only time he licks off the peanut butter is when I hold it and give it to him?! 

I use puppy pad and sometimes his paws smell a little like dried pee. Do you think that's the cause as well? I give his paws a sponge bath with a wet towel every night. Hope he's not going to cause himself any harm...


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Chewing is normal puppy behavior. You might want to try to divert his attention away from your hand or whatever you don't want him to chew w/something that he can chew. I thought my puppy would never learn to leave our hands alone. It seemed like it took forever, but I kept at it and praised alot and now she's 1 1/2 yrs old and doesn't chew on us anymore.


----------

